# Fish Room Built



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello to all you ppl!

As some may already now, I have many aquariums, and better even, got a house extension room i can turn into a fishroom, eventually store.

But this room is very unfinished, so here is the story of it and the progress in order to make it into my own lil paradise.

I began renovating it last year, before i ever put the first tank inside. It was very messy, water infiltration, cement floors all not levell  ed.

I'll show you pictures of the evolution from last year when i began my work, till today when Im finally painting the room. Below it all, I include a video I recorded last night.

Thanks for watching.


































































VIDEO ------->


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## kuopan (Jan 10, 2012)

wow, that's awesome! amazing looking front tank


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone 
Finally finished painting the room. I also patches holes in the walls, added some door frames etc.
Lots of work went into this revamping
Here are some pics and a video
Comments are welcomed


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey guys !
Im taking a lil break from building the fishroom as we got a new member in the family.. Stella  shes a doberman king of 9 weeks. !!!


----------



## TheJ0kerrr (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice work! And amazing 300g frontosa tank you have! Are you doing all the renos by yourself?


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

TheJ0kerrr said:


> Nice work! And amazing 300g frontosa tank you have! Are you doing all the renos by yourself?


Thank you 

Yeah from top to bottom.... hardest was climbing on top of the 265gal tank and painting wall/ceiling up there. was very claustrophobic hehe


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all, here's a video update, everything is coming along nicely


----------

